# Pathfinder Towing for a 2005



## sgott17 (Oct 18, 2005)

has anyone been towing with a 2005 or newer pathfinder. I see it has the 6000 lb. towing capacity. I am thinking about getting a camper of average size. Maybe like a 24 ft. that weighs about 4200 lbs. Even though it has a 6000 lb capacity, with the wind drag on a camper, you think the pathfinder will be able to handle it. Even with a weight dist. kit, not having a solid rear axle will the pathfinder squat like crazy with any wieght on it. I haven't seen any pulling anything big yet. I don't want to be disappointed and buy a camper and not be able to tow it. If it comes down to it, I will just not get a camper, because I love the pathfinder. Any info will be great! The engine seems powerful, but I don't know how it would hang with a big load on the back! Heck, some V8's only have a little more HP and torque!


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

I tow a Casita camper with mine. It is about 3200+# loaded with about 450# on the hitch, with very little sag (though I have the OffRoad Version). I get 17MPG on highway @ 55MPH. I did 80MPH without problem (Except it starts to suck the gas!)

Make sure you get a brake controller & the 7Pin light hook up!


----------



## Triffid (Aug 25, 2005)

What Xeno said!!!!... You can see pics. of the 7 pin install below in my album.......... Triffid


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh BTW that 7 Pin light hook up can be had at your dealer. Also the wiring harness for the brake controller can be purchised at your dealer to. Both making a clean install.


----------



## sgott17 (Oct 18, 2005)

*camper size*

does the camper have a high clearance? alot of wind drag? do you shut the o/d off while pulling? do you live on flat ground or in the mountains? You think it will handle climbs over the appalachians? i live in DE which is flat but may want to head to WV which requires some steep climbs even on the interstates of western MD!







Xeno said:


> I tow a Casita camper with mine. It is about 3200+# loaded with about 450# on the hitch, with very little sag (though I have the OffRoad Version). I get 17MPG on highway @ 55MPH. I did 80MPH without problem (Except it starts to suck the gas!)
> 
> Make sure you get a brake controller & the 7Pin light hook up!


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

sgott17 said:


> does the camper have a high clearance? alot of wind drag? do you shut the o/d off while pulling? do you live on flat ground or in the mountains? You think it will handle climbs over the appalachians? i live in DE which is flat but may want to head to WV which requires some steep climbs even on the interstates of western MD!


1. They do have a high lift axle option for the trailer.
2. Less than most.
3. I do shut off overdrive untill I engage the CC.
4. Yup pretty much flat here (NE). Though I'am heading to the rockies and do not expect any problems (7k').

http://www.casitatraveltrailers.com/home.html


----------



## sgott17 (Oct 18, 2005)

*camper seems a little small*

I am more interested in like a 22-24ft. lightweight terry or equivalent. Are these too big? I think they are like 3800# empty maybe 4600# loaded. With the size it may be a little big for the pathfinder. I would lile to test one of these to see how it pulls before I would purchase it! I wonder how I do that!


----------



## 05pathfinder_offroad (Aug 12, 2012)

i was wondering the same thing, i have a 2005 pathfinder offroad se 4x4 loaded with all options... am gonna be towing a camper and i think its about 2007 22 or 24 foot salem... gonna be towing it about 60 miles on flat highway, few small hills... was wondering how well it will do with towing... 

whats a good grake controler and 7 pin light hook up? would getting these from dealer make it easier to install? how hard is it to hook up? are they all plug in harnesses or do you have to splice in to the wiring?


----------



## 05pathfinder_offroad (Aug 12, 2012)

05pathfinder_offroad said:


> i was wondering the same thing, i have a 2005 pathfinder offroad se 4x4 loaded with all options... am gonna be towing a camper and i think its about 2007 22 or 24 foot salem... gonna be towing it about 60 miles on flat highway, few small hills... was wondering how well it will do with towing...
> 
> whats a good grake controler and 7 pin light hook up? would getting these from dealer make it easier to install? how hard is it to hook up? are they all plug in harnesses or do you have to splice in to the wiring?


just found out that its a 27 foot camper, is this to big to tow with the pathfinder??? i it should be under 5000#


----------



## CPLTECH (Aug 29, 2010)

Have heard of a few daring souls tow that big. You could find that “the tail is wagging the dog”. 
I have a 20 ft, ~3,000# light weight and personally would not go beyond ~22 ft for that reason.
Be aware of some other factors, big time frontal wind resistance & a transmission that is designed NOT to go into toque converter lockup in 4th gear (recommended tow gear), only does so in 3rd or 5th. Failure to lockup causes serious trans heat. Drive accordingly. 

Driving 60 MPH, I averaged 11MPG. On the next outing will see if 55 does better. 

2006 PathFinder


----------



## flaMtneer (Aug 18, 2012)

I've got both '04 (5000# rating) and an '06 (6000#) Pathfinders. We've got a 23' Four Winns deck boat which has a dry weight of approx 5300# including the trailer and my in-laws have a 32' Forest River Surveyor Travel Trailer with a dry weight of 4500#. I have towed both with the '04 and the boat with the '06. We live in FL (all flat). I haven't towed the TT with the '06 because I don't have the 7pin + brake controller installed on that vehicle.

So how do they do? Neither have any issue with power or drivetrain. The TT is too "big" for the '04 - too much tail-wags-dog. I've never felt unsafe, but just that I wanted a larger tow vehicle - it's much more comfortable with my father-in-law's full size truck. I typically use the '04 to tow it if I don't have any other choice (truck broken down/unavailable.) but I have towed from Orlando to the Keys with no issues at all. I wouldn't want to tow it with this in any kind of hilly region.

The '06 has towed the boat all over FL. The boat has a 73 gallon fuel tank so if I'm loaded with gas and gear we're pushing 6000#. I have never had any issues at all and the '06 handles the load fine. The boat is alot more aerodynamic then the TT so you don't get all the swaying induced by passing trucks, etc.

Just based on comparing the '04 and '06 in the way they pull the boat, I'd expect the '06 to be a lot better with the TT. It's not a weight issue at all, just a size issue. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Phillipgo (Mar 2, 2011)

For all you guy's talking about the tail wagging the dog, Nissan recommends a weight distribution hitch for over 3500#. I used one on my present boat,(about 2800#), and the ride was great. Smoother ride that way than towing nothing.


----------



## Phillipgo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry, my bad,5000# not 3500#.


----------



## flaMtneer (Aug 18, 2012)

We have a wt. distributing hitch for the camper and if definitely helps with the tongue wt...but I think the size of the camper vs the track and wheelbase of the smaller 04 Pathfinder is the bigger issue. We also have Timbrens on springs to help the rear end. Again, I wouldn't want to tow with this in hilly terrain and it's not my first option on flatland, but it does a lot better than I would have thought. The 06 has no issues with the 5500+# boat, but still not sure I'd be thrilled towing through the mountains.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When towing with the R51 Pathfinders, many make two simple upgrades. First, ditch the stock rear shocks and install a set of monotube shock absorbers, like Bilstein HD's or Monroe Reflex. The other is install a set of Airlift 1000 air bags in the rear coils and use seperate shraeder valves/airlines for each bag. The Airlift 1000's sell for around $75-$85 for the pair and do a great job of keeping the back end from sagging and controlling sway. If you want to read comments and see pics of the install, there's a thread in the suspension forum at The Nissan Path :: The World Wide Nissan Pathfinder Owners Forum :: R51 / R50 / WD21 :: www.TheNissanPath.com


----------

